# Beretta rumors for 2017 ?



## E73bass (Dec 27, 2016)

Anyone heard anything about new pistols for 2017 ?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Guns are not like vehicles, with the anticipation of new models. Occasionally they do come out with something different. But with the many makes, models, shapes, sizes, types of actions, and variety of calibers that are currently available they've got pretty much everything covered.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they ever come out with their striker fired model? Saw it announced last year but never came into the market as far as I know.


----------



## CentexShooter (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm still waiting for my Nano 40.


----------



## JohnKr (May 4, 2017)

I'm getting a new 92FS in 2018, and really hope that Beretta don't go apeshit on that model ;-)


----------

